# 5 dogs to be euthanized May 15-16! Need homes ASAP!



## Must Love Mutts (Apr 23, 2008)

The following 5 dogs are scheduled to be euthanized between Thursday May 15th and Friday May 16th in Spalding County, GA. The shelter is overflowing and they have been picked because they appear “scared.” This is no reason for them to die. The shelter even allows for a last chance notification, meaning you can sign up to be contacted at the las moment if nobody else claims them. *TRANSPORT MIGHT BE ARRANGED WITH NONPROFIT AND LOCAL SHELTER*Follow the link at the end of the post to go to the shelter’s page about these dogs.

Eugene (male, adult Chow mix):









E.T. (male, adult Chow mix):









Elsa (female, young adult Lab mix):









Elroy (male, adult Lab mix):










These animals are located at the Spalding County Animal Shelter in Georgia. Click the following link:

http://www.spaldingcountyanimalshelter.com/dogs1.htm


----------



## Must Love Mutts (Apr 23, 2008)

AND:

Enola (female, young adult Terrir mix):


----------

